# Newbie from West Michigan



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I am new here, and have been a lurker for a while on several different forums, I am currently reading, and doing some sailing on others boats, but someday I plan on owning an old plastic classic, I love to sail and grew up on a boat. I am more than willing to help crew on SW Lake Michigan if anyone needs or wouldn't mind an extra hand, I am trying to sell my second home and business, till then I am stuck without a boat...my business takes up all my time.

Thanks for being out there, I am amazed how much information, and how helpfull people are out on the net...

Scott


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome, nice to hear from Great Lakes Sailors. So what town are you at?...Dale


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Right now living in Allegan, but have sailed with friends out of Holland and Saugatuck...had a Catalina 22 and 25 in Anchorage Marina years ago. How about you Lake Superior Sailor...?? Would love to spend some time in the Apostles..when I have a HITW... I actually would be looking for a project boat someday...love to tinker..ok, it would be more than tinker...rebuild...


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I am more inclined to head for Isle Royale, It's a wild place & offers steady wind. I'm out of Ontonagon, Michigan Marina. Great sailing area! Contact me if you want sometime in the summer , I sail all the weekends....Dale


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Isle Royale, boy do I remember that place!! The bugs were horrendous...gave a new meaning to Michigans "other" state bird. Good Old Boat had a write up last fall about the Apostles...but Isle Royale is only like 50 miles or so from you, nice sail..I would love to go w/ ya sailing, just have to make the long trek...google put it at 9 plus hour drive...have to make it a few day trip, the Porqies are right there, have not been there for a while either...the U.P. is such a nice place...except for all that snow.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I did say summer , but if the bugs bother you , we could try hard water sailing, makes the miles go faster. Apostles, are as close a run, just slower around the Islands! Lots to do & lots of waterfalls to see....Dale


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Summer sounds great, I will take you up on the offer..bugs and all...any day on the water is a good day...weather permitting..


----------



## capnme (Mar 13, 2013)

Sailing the Great Lakes again is my dream. Years ago we lived in SW Michigan (St Joseph) and sailed Gitchigumie with a friend who owned a 38 O;D
ay. We now live near St Louis, MO, sail our 37Endeavour on the Mississippi. Lord willing, we will sell our house this spring and move onto the boat. If it happens early enough in the spring, our first goal will be the Nort Channel. Winter in Pensacola, probably get to the Apostles next year.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Stop by and say hello, Eldean's Z-Dock.
We are up every Friday Evening thru Sunday Evening.


----------



## awahl (Feb 18, 2012)

Landcruiser, 

Welcome. I am a new sailor in West Michigan...Muskegon Lake will be my new 2nd home soon...if spring ever gets here that is... Maybe we can get together for a sail-

Cheers

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

sailortjk1 said:


> Stop by and say hello, Eldean's Z-Dock.
> We are up every Friday Evening thru Sunday Evening.


Hey would love to, I have talked to the folks at Aldeans, they have been great, I would love to slip there once I get my HITW..in the meantime I will go sailing every chance I get, and will def stop by, will let you know once it warms up. PM me if you want extra crew....always up for a good sail.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

awahl said:


> Landcruiser,
> 
> Welcome. I am a new sailor in West Michigan...Muskegon Lake will be my new 2nd home soon...if spring ever gets here that is... Maybe we can get together for a sail-
> 
> ...


Sounds great!! I hope to get out as much as possibel on others boats till I get my own...let me know...PM me when you want to go..


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

sailortjk1 said:


> Stop by and say hello, Eldean's Z-Dock.
> We are up every Friday Evening thru Sunday Evening.


Z dock, not a problem...will be in thouch....BTW, I absolutely love the dark blue hull...looked at Benes at Strictly Sail in Chicago..loved the interiors...beautiful boats.


----------



## Dale Forrest (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Scott, 
I just received a PM message from you but I am not able to respond because I don't have 
enough posts yet. I just joined a couple of months ago when Lori and I were purchasing our Block Island 40. I can answer any of the questions that you might have through this post until I reach 15 posts, then maybe I can do a private PM at that time.

Lori and I purchased our BI40 (series 1) this July and are in the process of having her transported to our location in North Carolina. We will be launching her in about 2 years when we plan to retire and sail 6 months out of each year etc.

In August we took her ( about 4 hours) to a location that could pull her out of the water for us. She is on the hard right now.

Dale


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Dale,

I have been watching several BI 40's, and they sure do get my heart beating...such beautiful boats.

Scott


----------

